# My boy...Nacho



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

There are some days like the past couple of days when i can`t believe how lucky i am to have this baby boy in my life...








I am just so grateful








Here are some pictures from yesterday`s show








































He won best of breed on friday and today and both days placed 4th at the group! i think he is doing great and i wanted to share this joy with you guys at SM!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

for OUR Nacho!


Thank you for sharing him with us Mayrie... he is nothing short of stunning!

Love to you all,
Melanie


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG!!! HE IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOO HANDSOME







I just love his hair


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Congratulation on the great wins. He is a stunning boy.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

He's gorgeous!







Congratulations on winning best of breed for both days and placing 4th.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Cut himself shaving?









What a sweet patient little guy. Congrats.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> OMG!!! HE IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOO HANDSOME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am stunned on how his coat has improved in the past months, 



> Congratulation on the great wins. He is a stunning boy.[/B]


Thank you!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Mayrie.......WOW, WOW, WOW! You are lucky!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> He's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At the beginning i really didn`t care i was just enjoying the ride...now i do get really nervous and i actualy want him to win, it`s so much fun!!!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

WOW







You have every right to be on cloud nine!!! He is stunning


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> Mayrie.......WOW, WOW, WOW! You are lucky![/B]


I really am, and he is so good


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Way to go Nacho you cutie!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Mayrie he's beautiful. He looks so calm. Congrats on the wins, I can see how he would get best of breed, and placing 4th. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> He looks so calm.[/B]


You are not going to believe this but this little guy has the power to lower blood pressure, he is as mellow as he can be. The handler has done an amazing job, he is part of my family now and he treats Nacho as his own, so i am very happy!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Breathtaking! Congratulations!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

WOW, he is so cute. I love the last picture







congratulations Nacho


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

He is beautiful







Congratulations


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats! How many points does he have now? I know it's a lot of work showing but so worth it when they win.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

He is just gorgeous!!!

Best of Luck With Him


Andrea~


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

congrats!







he's absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Nacho is STUNNING!!!














It's great to hear that he's doing well--I'm so happy for him and you.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

, good luck.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

That's great news!







What a beauty he is!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Cut himself shaving?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































Im sorry but my ignorance is showing here. What has he got on his face...or should I say, why???

He looks a right stunner though... look out girls we got another handsome young man in our midst..


Hugs and tail wags


Dede and the little sausage from down under


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

He is stunningly beautiful, you are so lucky to have that little man







Congrats to both of you


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what a beauty he is. Thank you for sharing the breathtaking pics with us.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> Congrats! How many points does he have now? I know it's a lot of work showing but so worth it when they win.[/B]


Brit, it`s different here in Mexico. I am in the process of learning so i`ll try to explain. We have no maltese specialties here so the only chance to show him is at the all breed shows. He has won best of breed everyday in the last 3 shows since May 2006. Everytime he wins BOB he gets 1 point towards the championship that it`s being held in that show. For example, in May he went to Acapulco, it was an International Show so he won 4 days in a row and he completed his International Championship as well as the Mexican (National) Championship. In August we went to the Eukanuba Cup where he won BOB the 4 days as well and he became Grand Mexican Champion, in that competition he placed 2nd in the group for 2 days and for that he gets 3 points each time. This time it`s a LatinAmerican competition and he has 1 point out of 5 towards the Latin American Championship, he placed 4th in the group for 2 days now so he has 2 more points there








Sorry about the rambling but it works differently from the AKC shows so i am still in the process of understanding it myself.



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=255924
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are called wraps, his hair is carefully packed in little paper packets and it`s to protect the hair from breakage and/or staining from food or water. 



> Oh, what a beauty he is. Thank you for sharing the breathtaking pics with us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks to you for sharing the joy with me. I love this forum!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Nacho is simply gorgeous!!!!





















Congrats!! You must be so excited.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*What a thrill!!!









Congratulations on a beautiful Maltese and all your efforts....they are paying off!! *


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Gorgeous, just gorgeous.



(What is the brown thingy she is brushing his coat with in the 4th picture?)


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

It must be so exciting to have a champion in the house. Congratulations! He is so lovely!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Nacho is so gorgeous, and regal looking - thank you for sharing such wonderful pictures and Congratulations on all his deserving wins









ginny & zoe & bella

p.s.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Wow Congratulations!! What is his registered name? Where were you showing? He looks very stunning! Lots of neck. Beautifully done up.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Sooooo beautiful. I know you are very proud of him. Congratulations Nacho. You are stunning!!

Pam and Sassy


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations, he is so gorgeous. You must be one delighted mommy.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

He is very beautiful & you are very lucky.Congrats.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Congrats on the win







Wow, he is just so breathtaking.


----------



## Lamù (Sep 15, 2006)

Woooowwwwww!!!!!






















Wonderful!














I hope that my Dudù will have that coat


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

holy handsomeness! he is simply stunning! it's hard to even believe he is in the unicorn club, he looks FAR too sophisticated for the silliness of a buttercup and her friends







LOL

congrats, and give him kisses for me and buttercup, xoxoxoxo


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Congrats! Nacho is beautiful


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

*WOW CONGRATS!! He is stunning!!!*


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> Gorgeous, just gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> (What is the brown thingy she is brushing his coat with in the 4th picture?)[/B]


It`s actually a pin brush, the brown is the back of the brush, i guess my photographic skills are very limited, LOL











> Wow Congratulations!! What is his registered name? Where were you showing? He looks very stunning! Lots of neck. Beautifully done up.[/B]


Hi, thanks. His name is Andino de Inkas, we are in Mexico City



> holy handsomeness! he is simply stunning! it's hard to even believe he is in the unicorn club, he looks FAR too sophisticated for the silliness of a buttercup and her friends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MY DEAREST Buttercup, i am proudly an active member of the unicorn club and very happy to be. Please don`t take me out just because my mom took a couple of pics when i am being professionally groomed








LOVE, Nacho!


----------



## susy (Jun 19, 2006)

Wow, he is absolutely stunning.














Thank you for sharing these photos!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> MY DEAREST Buttercup, i am proudly an active member of the unicorn club and very happy to be. Please don`t take me out just because my mom took a couple of pics when i am being professionally groomed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay okay...i think there's still a founding member of the Unicorn Club underneath all that hair!









good luck wth your continued World Dominance Tour! you show 'em, you show 'em that you are Mr Universe!

love and buttsniffs,
la buttercupa


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Wowww... beaUtiful HAIR! Thanx for sharing the pics! I see you also have a new addition to your family...I have been so out of the loop on SM... I have to catch up... congrats on the new baby!!!


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

He is beautiful!!!! CONGRATULATIONS







Maybe I should use some of that hairspray, and I could look that good


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> Maybe I should use some of that hairspray, and I could look that good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, i tried and it didn`t work














LOL


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, hes a beauty, just love that long hair and yes we are blessed by these little ones


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm sorry I didn't see this post sooner








Nacho is so totally adorable







I am so happy for you and Nacho on his wins





















He is stunning and so precious, his pictures make you want to just pick him up and cuddle


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Holy cr*p! He's gorgeous!!! I know how you feel about not being able to believe you own such an amazing dog(s) *cough* Congrats on his win!!


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Nacho is so handsome. Congrats on his win. Lovely pics and that hair is just fabulous!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks everyone! You guys are the BEST! 
We just got back from the show today, he won Best of Breed today also and again 4th in the group. Now i want more








This show is for 2 weeks so i`ll keep you posted!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Update: He placed 3rd in the group today


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

He is totally beautiful and I can't imagine another dog being able to beat him. Congratulations


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Great news Mayrie! I just LOVE Nacho and your new baby too. I am so excited for you and you have definetly caught the show bug!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm glad Nacho continues to do so well!!! Congrats!! How could he NOT win, he's truly beautiful.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> Great news Mayrie! I just LOVE Nacho and your new baby too. I am so excited for you and you have definetly caught the show bug![/B]


I am totally infected!!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

He is a stunner, no wonder he is winning







& so is Maya


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> He is a stunner, no wonder he is winning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Actually Maya is growing up very nicely. Last week she had her baby teeth removed and her bite is looking great. She is 4 lbs now so i hope she can gain 1 more pound before she stops growing.


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

i agree, GORGEOUS HAIR..congrats on the win!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

To all my SM family...
I am very proud to announce that our little guy took 1st place on the group today!!!!















I wish you could see him competing for Best in Show, there were an Irish Wolfhound, Great Pyrenees and a Bouvier. It was hysterical, Nacho looked like a tiny snowball. We didn`t win BIS but the judge took a LONG and good look at our little angel.
Of course we are VERY proud and i wanted to share this joy with you guys!


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> There are some days like the past couple of days when i can`t believe how lucky i am to have this baby boy in my life...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I absolutely love your Nacho........but than I have told you that many many times







Hes just perfectly stunning! 
And Congrats on his wins!!!!! Im sure there will be more of the same.


----------

